# Gold Saints vs Galactus



## Girl I don't care (Mar 2, 2008)

all gold saints including aries shion from saint seiya vs galactus.
also inlcude Hades on the gold saint's side


----------



## Vicious (Mar 2, 2008)

Hungry big G? or full?

If full, then he could stomp the whole SSverse.


----------



## Kuwabara (Mar 2, 2008)

Either of them take out the SS crew pretty handily.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

No one in Saint Seiya could beat Galactus.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 2, 2008)

Would be a better match if you used the Gods, because the Gold Saints get stomped. Even then I have no clue how that would pan out.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

Galactus Stomps this harder than Kenpachi Stomps Aurron, which is pretty hard.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

So a bunch of heralds against Galactus...


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2008)

Could a starved Galactus tank 8 bigbangs simultaneously?


----------



## ∅ (Mar 2, 2008)

lambda said:


> Could a starved Galactus tank 8 bigbangs simultaneously?


8 big bangs can't occur simultaneously, at least not within the same reality.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 2, 2008)

lambda said:


> Could a starved Galactus tank 8 bigbangs simultaneously?



No idea but how do you figure eight? 

There are twelve Gold Saints + Shion. That would amount to four Athena Exclamations + 1 Stardust Revolution.




Beyonder said:


> 8 big bangs can't occur simultaneously, at least not within the same reality.



It's mag... cosmo.

Stop bringing science into stuff like that.


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2008)

Munsu said:


> No idea but how do you figure eight?
> 
> There are twelve Gold Saints + Shion. That would amount to four Athena Exclamations + 1 Stardust Revolution.


Well, all Gold saints also include the one in the previous war.

But now that I think about it, Dohko is the only Libra saints so 7 Athena Exclamation is the absolute max.


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2008)

An inspired, naked Seiya, with his naked bitch Athena, will lay a curbstompa on Galactus


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 2, 2008)

It's not x big bangs. 
It's x cosmo powered blasts with a force equal to the big bang.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> It's not x big bangs.
> It's x cosmo powered blasts with a force equal to the big bang.



Galactus was Born from a Big Bang right?
Mass production Galactus!


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Silver Surfer could curbstomp most of the Gold Saints, they aren't bitting big G. Especially if he has his UN.

To make this fight fair, Galactus has to be: starving and the Gold Saints need Hades just to KO him.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 2, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> It's not x big bangs.
> It's x cosmo powered blasts with a force equal to the big bang.



Technicalities...

Big Bang = gigantic release of energy
Athena Exclamation = gigantic release of energy

Big Bang = Athena Exclamation

Same thing, different name.


----------



## atom (Mar 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Silver Surfer could curbstomp most of the Gold Saints, they aren't bitting big G. Especially if he has his UN.
> 
> To make this fight fair, Galactus has to be: starving and the Gold Saints need Hades just to KO him.


Thats just really fair though, a starving galactus can be knocked out pretty easily.


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2008)

All of the saints abilities diverges from cosmo power. Indecently Cosmo Power and Power of Cosmic show near identical background. So the Saints attacks, could fuel Galactus if he chooses.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd imagine Galactus is full for this Fight...
I mean... I don't see all the other fights including "this person versus this person, and the second one is nearly dead from starvation"


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Cosmos >=< Power Cosmic?


----------



## ∅ (Mar 2, 2008)

Munsu said:


> Technicalities...
> 
> Big Bang = gigantic release of energy
> Athena Exclamation = gigantic release of energy
> ...


No, Big Bang was the point of which space-time was spawned.
Big Bang put the space into nothingness, and time into nothingness--hence, there is no before the Big Bang, because time didn't exist before it.
And some energy was spawned alongside with it, another Big Bang would however cause the Big Crunch and remove all space-time (actually it would start to reverse until it was removed and spawned as negative time.)


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 2, 2008)

I have always wondered about that...if there was nothing before the Big Bang, how did Big Bang happen?

What caused it, I mean?


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> I'd imagine Galactus is full for this Fight...
> I mean... I don't see all the other fights including "this person versus this person, and the second one is nearly dead from starvation"


You haven't seen many OP vs Naruto thread, have you? 

Galactus has fought many times in his own verse while he was in various stage of starvation, so I don't see why we couldn't use him that way here. Also Galactus at his most powerful is nigh-omnipotent, right? So what would be the point?


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

lambda said:


> You haven't seen many OP vs Naruto thread, have you?
> 
> Galactus has fought many times in his own verse while he was in various stage of starvation, so I don't see why we couldn't use him that way here. Also Galactus at his most powerful is nigh-omnipotent, right? So what would be the point?



The point is, at his weakest, he'd lose, at his strongest, he'd win. And we don't know which it is, so I assume he's at his strongest. OP hasnt said...


----------



## Tash (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a standard OBD assumption that you use characters at their current level of power, whether that be depowered or overpowered.


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> It's a standard OBD assumption that you use characters at their current level of power, whether that be depowered or overpowered.


What is Galactus' current level of power? Can he take attacks with the power of a big bang as he is?


----------



## ∅ (Mar 2, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> I have always wondered about that...if there was nothing before the Big Bang, how did Big Bang happen?
> 
> What caused it, I mean?


It's not an explotion as the name indicates, simply an expansion.
People belive it was the quantum mechanics that forced it into existence.
And since there was no time before the Big Bang, it happen instantaniously yet after a infinite "time" (there were no time-bounderies.)
Another famous theory is that there was a negative Big Bang, that was Crunched, and by that our Big Bang occured, when our Big Bang is Crunched then the negative Big Bang occure again.

Edit: I never realized how dumb this looked like without graphs 

Anyways, didn't a Green Lantern tank the power of the Big Bang once, heard it mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Tash (Mar 2, 2008)

lambda said:


> What is Galactus' current level of power? Can he take attacks with the power of a big bang as he is?



You'd have to ask a comics expert on that one.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 2, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> No, Big Bang was the point of which space-time was spawned.
> Big Bang put the space into nothingness, and time into nothingness--hence, there is no before the Big Bang, because time didn't exist before it.
> And some energy was spawned alongside with it, another Big Bang would however cause the Big Crunch and remove all space-time (actually it would start to reverse until it was removed and spawned as negative time.)



 And again you try to bring science into this. Or at least a theory of the big bang into this. If the creator of Saint Seiya wants there to be 4 or a 100 big bangs to occur simultanously in _his_ story, then that can happen.

And just for your info, the Big Bang was a giant explosion of energy (or at least something very close to this). This energy spawned matter and along with that, space. Space is accompanied with time. Since now there is something there that time can be meassured with. A succession of events.

See? My _theory_.

Somehow you spout all this stuff as if it was absolute fact, even though humanity has next to no idea which theory is true.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> You'd have to ask a comics expert on that one.



Galactus had a battle with another being and as a side effect, they were destroying countless galaxies from their exchanges in attacks.

I would say Galactus wtf stomps Saint Seiya.


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2008)

Athena Exclamation is an attack with raw cosmo power, that holds the destructive force Big Bang into a single point. Considering that cosmo power are reminiscent energies of the big bang. It’s not out of the question, to call them miniature big bangs. 

Scientifically speaking; recreating an actual big bang, would not lead to the destruction of the Universe (that’s inverse logic, and a vary wrong).

And some of  Gods would stomp Galactus. Cronos was the one that set forth the Big Bang that created Saint Seiya Universe.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Galactus was born from the death of a universe. What has Chronos have to equate to that sort of energy?


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Galactus was born from the death of a universe. What has Chronos have to equate to that sort of energy?



Galactus was permitted to survive the death of the universe thanks to Eternity (and apparently the Phoenix, every Galactus bio points this out. >_>).

Like Galactus stated, even he can not sustain energies from the crunch for much time. Let alone the fact he had a survival rate of like 60% from 2 planets colliding and a set of nukes going of simultaneously. 

What kind of energy can Cronos equate? For one he is a cosmic being from another universe, and created the current Saint Seiya universe. And the lesser beings are capable of creating their own universe, and atomically control them.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

Since when could we trust everything Phoneix says when it concerns Big G? Hmm?


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Since when could we trust everything Phoneix says when it concerns Big G? Hmm?


Its not stated by the Phoenix, its what they insert in every Galactus bio (all different bios too). I cant find any on panel confirmation.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Thats just really fair though, a starving galactus can be knocked out pretty easily.



By whom? Spider-Man? Curious. 



TWF said:


> Galactus had a battle with another being and as a side effect, they were destroying countless galaxies from their exchanges in attacks.
> 
> I would say Galactus wtf stomps Saint Seiya.



I was disappointed when I saw the pages and didn't see the galaxies being destroyed.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 21, 2008)

make it current galactus vs gold saints+hades then


----------



## Orion (Apr 21, 2008)

A galactus unhindered by pis would just keep powering himself up from their attacks.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this 616 Galactus? He has to be starving for the Gold Saints to stand a chance...


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Let alone the fact he had a survival rate of like 60% from 2 planets colliding and a set of nukes going of simultaneously.



Lol, read the Galactus respect thread on kmc.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought you said CBR for a second.


----------



## Id (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> Lol, read the Galactus respect thread on kmc.



I rather read my comic collection, on Galactus


----------



## Red (Apr 22, 2008)

Id said:


> Let alone the fact he had a survival rate of like 60% from 2 planets colliding and a set of nukes going of simultaneously.


IIRC he was starving at the time. People that say starving galactus can take several big bangs need to note that scene. He was wounded by two planets and a couple hundred thousand nukes.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2008)

Id said:


> I rather read my comic collection, on Galactus


THEN READ IT!


Red said:


> IIRC he was starving at the time. People that say starving galactus can take several big bangs need to note that scene. He was wounded by two planets and a couple hundred thousand nukes.



People that think 2 planets and nukes could take Galactus need to read more Galactus showings.


----------



## Red (Apr 22, 2008)

Dave said:


> People that think 2 planets and nukes could take Galactus need to read more Galactus showings.


A little misunderstanding, I didn't say full fed galactus would be taken out by that. 

can you post scans of some of his showings?


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 22, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Is this 616 Galactus? He has to be starving for the Gold Saints to stand a chance...



the most commonly used one, or whichever one that doesn't stomp. +remember Hades is included as well.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2008)

Red said:


> A little misunderstanding, I didn't say full fed galactus would be taken out by that.
> 
> can you post scans of some of his showings?




Motoko Sleeping

or

cardkingdom.com


----------



## Kenny Florian (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm surpirised people haven't started saying 'Hyperbole wank' thats usually one of the first things I see in SS fights.


----------



## Id (Apr 22, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I'm surpirised people haven't started saying 'Hyperbole wank' thats usually one of the first things I see in SS fights.



Probably due to the fact, that  no one is really pressing on the idea of the Gold Saints winning the match. 

The only issue I brought up, is that there is no way in hell Galactus Solo?s the SS verse with out the UN. Not as long as the series has characters Like Cronos at Prime, or Apollo to stand in the way.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 16, 2008)

According to the watcher Galactus at full power can destroy the Cosmos 10 times over in one shot. I don't see anyone in the Saints who can stand up to a non-jobbing Galactus full power Big G. Though, I could be wrong I assume they are Sky-Father at their highest or slightly above it.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2008)

Galactus stomps ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 17, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> It's not x big bangs.
> It's x cosmo powered blasts with a force equal to the big bang.



The manga I read said it was a Big Bang on a small scale - so like a miniature version.

Like Human Torch's nova flame isn't actually equal to a supernova



> I have always wondered about that...if there was nothing before the Big Bang, how did Big Bang happen?
> 
> What caused it, I mean?



Meaningless question because there is no causality with no time. It's like asking "what is north of the north pole"?



> You'd have to ask a comics expert on that one.



Kyle held it back for a few seconds

But that's DC and we're talking about Marvel so I don't see the relevance



> Galactus was permitted to survive the death of the universe thanks to Eternity (and apparently the Phoenix, every Galactus bio points this out. >_>).



Mrmaster disproved this crap many times, it was retconned and GalacticStorm just likes to keep bringing it up


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, the classic "north pole" argument.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 17, 2008)

What is wrong with it? It's a perfectly valid analogy.

Understanding acausality and many other cosmological concepts is completely foreign to human minds - it's very hard to explain without some kind of analogy


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Dec 18, 2008)

some one please explain me how could Galactbitch would survive 4 blast whose power is equal to the big bang a explosion so big that was SO POWERFULL enought to create everything we know today

someone explain me please


Oh yeah I almost forgot about Hades who results to be a God !!!!


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 18, 2008)

He would convert the energy and feed on it.

I'd say the heralds strength ranges from Low Herald to Skyfather level.
Theres no way they are beating a well fed Galactus.


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 19, 2008)

Carloseh said:


> some one please explain me how could Galactbitch would survive 4 blast whose power is equal to the big bang a explosion so big that was SO POWERFULL enought to create everything we know today
> 
> someone explain me please
> 
> ...


Because they don't have any attack equal to a big bang.Anyone claiming otherwise has no concept of the scale their discussing.Even if they had the most pin point control of any character in any fiction to reduce that power to a blast the size of a galaxy would be unbelievable.


----------



## Id (Dec 19, 2008)

Regarding the Match.
Problem with the match is, the Gold Saints have Hades to back them up. 



Endless Mike said:


> Mrmaster disproved this crap many times, it was retconned and GalacticStorm just likes to keep bringing it up



I just wonder, why every bio mentions this even the last known one. Do they simply copy and paste past information, before revising it?


----------



## Lord Raizen (Nov 23, 2012)

Fang said:


> Silver Surfer could curbstomp most of the Gold Saints, they aren't bitting big G. Especially if he has his UN.
> 
> To make this fight fair, Galactus has to be: starving and the Gold Saints need Hades just to KO him.



This. Emphasis on the _starving_ aspect. He couldn't simply be "hungary", let alone well fed.

He'd have to have literally gone nearly a month without eating, and then the Gold Saints may have a decent chance of KOing him. With Hades they could even win under these conditions.

_Hungary_ Galactus is still pushing multi galaxy level+ to universe level power with enough haxx under his belt to make the Olympians piss themselves.

_Well fed_ Galactus, as in he's just eaten a few planets consecutively to build up strength, is powerful enough to wipe the floor with several Celestials. And an average Celestial is at least universe level+, if not multiversal in raw power. 

_Full_ power Galactus has still yet to be seen, but is emphasised to be unmatchable by any safe for Eternity, Death, Oblivion or Infinity and only being surpassed by the Tribunal or the Heart of the Universe.



superbatman86 said:


> Even if they had the most pin point control of any character in any fiction *to reduce that power to a blast the size of a galaxy would be unbelievable*.



Lets not starting getting into what is/isn't possible with fictional characters. Like it or not, there are still characters they can casually perform the bolded feat.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 23, 2012)

Necroing a stomp thread? Seriously?


----------



## Ockap1812 (Nov 23, 2012)

Id said:


> Regarding the Match.
> Problem with the match is, the Gold Saints have Hades to back them up.
> 
> 
> ...



Hades ain't gonna do shit. Galactus will literally just turn them into energy and consume them or throw some cosmic rays their way and disintegrate them into cosmic dust.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Whoever bumped this 4 years old thread deserves to die in the most painful way that ever existed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2012)

Raizen, man why did you necro a four year old thread...

locking


----------

